# Installer des jeux Windows sur Mac M1



## the-valou (31 Août 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possede un MacBook Pro M1 avec touchbar. Je voulais savoir si c'était possible d'installer des jeux Windows sur Mac

Merci à vous


----------



## ericse (31 Août 2021)

Bonjour,
Possible oui, mais c'est compliqué et beaucoup fonctionnent mal ou pas du tout. 
Il y a un site qui les recense : https://applesilicongames.com


----------



## Nolsen12345 (2 Septembre 2021)

the-valou a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je possede un MacBook Pro M1 avec touchbar. Je voulais savoir si c'était possible d'installer des jeux Windows sur Mac
> 
> Merci à vous


J'utilise CrossOver.


----------

